# how will lowering my B14 effect my ABS system



## dbess (Aug 4, 2004)

I own a 1997 B14 4 door, which came with all wheel disc brakes (ABS) from the factory, I am in the process of upgrading my engine (SR20DE silver head) and suspension (Tein Basic Coil overs) and I was speaking to someone about this and lowering the car just under and inch about an inch and a half tops. Don't want to lose out on performance. But they were saying that once I lower the car lower than the stock height it may effect the ABS. 
I wasn't sure if they were talking out of their ass or if he was correct.


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dbess said:


> I own a 1997 B14 4 door, which came with all wheel disc brakes (ABS) from the factory, I am in the process of upgrading my engine (SR20DE silver head) and suspension (Tein Basic Coil overs) and I was speaking to someone about this and lowering the car just under and inch about an inch and a half tops. Don't want to lose out on performance. But they were saying that once I lower the car lower than the stock height it may effect the ABS.
> I wasn't sure if they were talking out of their ass or if he was correct.


As long as you do it properly, lowering yoru car will not affect anything.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

psuLemon said:


> As long as you do it properly, lowering yoru car will not affect anything.


Haha, not affect anything negatively... but positively, yes :thumbup:


----------



## dbess (Aug 4, 2004)

I found it weird that it would cause anything to malfunction. especially the ABS system. 




wildmane said:


> Haha, not affect anything negatively... but positively, yes :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

dbess said:


> I found it weird that it would cause anything to malfunction. especially the ABS system.


well if you dropped a car too much or improperly, you can mess up suspension geometry which could lead to your car handling worse then stock.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

dbess said:


> I found it weird that it would cause anything to malfunction. especially the ABS system.


Well, I've never heard of anything like that before. As long as you get an alignment you should be good. Just buy quality stuff though, no crap e-bay springs or coilovers.


----------



## dbess (Aug 4, 2004)

wildmane said:


> Well, I've never heard of anything like that before. As long as you get an alignment you should be good. Just buy quality stuff though, no crap e-bay springs or coilovers.


I'm actually looking in to getting a set of Tein Basic Coil overs. Do you guys think $870 shipped to miami is a good price?


----------



## 240on430 (May 3, 2005)

dbess said:


> I'm actually looking in to getting a set of Tein Basic Coil overs. Do you guys think $870 shipped to miami is a good price?



I think phase2motortrend has them for less.


----------



## DukeU03 (Jan 1, 2006)

240on430 said:


> I think phase2motortrend has them for less.


 they are also available on ebay for $831.50 from qualified Japanese parts. They have over 9,000 feedbacks and a feedback rating of 97% - so they should be a pretty good source, I am thinking of going through them if I can not find them cheaper anywhere else.


----------

